#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Gate-2011 Syllabus for all branches of Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Aerospace Engineering:

* *ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
*Linear Algebra:* Matrix algebra, systems of linear equations, eigen values and eigen vectors. Calculus: Functions of single variable, limit, continuity and differentiability, mean value theorems, evaluation of definite and improper integrals, partial derivatives, total derivative, maxima and minima, gradient, divergence and curl, vector identities, directional derivatives, line, surface and volume integrals. Theorems of Stokes, Gauss and Green. 
  Differential Calculus: First order linear and nonlinear equations, higher order linear ODEs with constant coefficients, Cauchy and Euler equations, initial and boundary value problems, Laplace transforms. Partial differential equations and separation of variables methods. 
  Numerical methods: Numerical solution of linear and nonlinear algebraic equations, integration by trapezoidal and Simpson rule, single and multi-step methods for differential equations. 
  Scorecard will be sent only to the qualified candidates. No information will be sent to candidates who are not qualified. 
*FLIGHT MECHANICS* 
  Atmosphere: Properties, standard atmosphere. Classification of aircraft. Airplane (fixed wing aircraft) configuration and various parts. 
  Airplane performance: Pressure altitude; equivalent, calibrated, indicated air speeds; Primary flight instruments: Altimeter, ASI, VSI, Turn-bank indicator. Drag polar; take off and landing; steady climb & descent,-absolute and service ceiling; cruise, cruise climb, endurance or loiter; load factor, turning flight, V-n diagram; Winds: head, tail & cross winds. 
  Static stability: Angle of attack, sideslip; roll, pitch & yaw controls; longitudinal stick fixed & free stability, horizontal tail position and size; directional stability, vertical tail position and size; dihedral stability. Wing dihedral, sweep & position; hinge moments, stick forces. 
  Dynamic stability: Euler angles; Equations of motion; aerodynamic forces and moments, stability & control derivatives; decoupling of longitudinal and lat-directional dynamics; longitudinal modes; lateral-directional modes. 
*SPACE DYNAMICS* 
  Central force motion, determination of trajectory and orbital period in simple cases. Orbit transfer, in-plane and out-of-plane. Elements of rocket motor performance. 
*AERODYNAMICS* 
  Basic Fluid Mechanics: Incompressible irrotational flow, Helmholtz and Kelvin theorem, singularities and superposition, viscous flows, boundary layer on a flat plate. 
  Airfoils and wings: Classification of airfoils, aerodynamic characteristics, high lift devices, ***** Joukowski theorem; lift generation; thin airfoil theory; wing theory; induced drag; qualitative treatment of low aspect ratio wings. 
  Viscous Flows: Flow separation, introduction to turbulence, transition, structure of a turbulent boundary layer. 
  Compressible Flows: Dynamics & Thermodynamics of I-D flow, isentropic flow, normal shock, oblique shock, Prandtl-Meyer flow, flow in nozzles and diffusers, inviscid flow in a c-d nozzle, flow in diffusers. subsonic and supersonic airfoils, compressibility effects on lift and drag, critical and drag divergence Mach number, wave drag. 
  Wind Tunnel Testing: Measurement and visualisation techniques. 
*STRUCTURES* 
  Stress and Strain: Equations of equilibrium, constitutive law, strain-displacement relationship, compatibility equations, plane stress and strain, Airy's stress function. 
  Flight Vehicle Structures: Characteristics of aircraft structures and materials, torsion, bending and flexural shear. Flexural shear flow in thin-walled sections. Buckling. Failure theories. Loads on aircraft. 
  Structural Dynamics: Free and forced vibration of discrete systems. Damping and resonance. Dynamics of continuous systems. 
*PROPULSION* 
  Thermodynamics of Aircraft Gas Turbine engines, thrust and thrust augmentation. 
  Turbomachinery: Axial compressors and turbines, centrifugal pumps and compressors. 
  Aerothermodynamics of non rotating propulsion components: Intakes, combustor and nozzle. Thermodynamics of ramjets and scramjets. Elements of rocket propulsion. 


*Information Technology*


*ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
  Mathematical Logic: Propositional Logic; First Order Logic. 
  Probability: Conditional Probability; Mean, Median, Mode and Standard Deviation; Random Variables; Distributions; uniform, normal, exponential, Poisson, Binomial. 
  Set Theory & Algebra: Sets; Relations; Functions; Groups; Partial Orders; Lattice; Boolean Algebra. 
  Combinatorics: Permutations; Combinations; Counting; Summation; generating functions; recurrence relations; asymptotics. 
  Graph Theory: Connectivity; spanning trees; Cut vertices & edges; covering; matching; independent sets; Colouring; Planarity; Isomorphism. 
  Linear Algebra: Algebra of matrices, determinants, systems of linear equations, Eigen values and Eigen vectors. 
  Numerical Methods: LU decomposition for systems of linear equations; numerical solutions of non-linear algebraic equations by Secant, Bisection and Newton-Raphson Methods; Numerical integration by trapezoidal and Simpsons rules. 
  Calculus: Limit, Continuity & differentiability, Mean value Theorems, Theorems of integral calculus, evaluation of definite & improper integrals, Partial derivatives, Total derivatives, maxima & minima. 
*FORMAL LANGUAGES AND AUTOMATA* 
  Regular Languages: finite automata, regular expressions, regular grammar. 
  Context free languages: push down automata, context free grammars 
*COMPUTER HARDWARE* 
  Digital Logic: Logic functions, minimization, design and synthesis of combinatorial and sequential circuits, number representation and computer arithmetic (fixed and floating point) 
  Computer organization: Machine instructions and addressing modes, ALU and data path, hardwired and microprogrammed control, memory interface, I/O interface (interrupt and DMA mode), serial communication interface, instruction pipelining, cache, main and secondary storage 
*SOFTWARE SYSTEMS* 
  Data structures and Algorithms: the notion of abstract data types, stack, queue, list, set, string, tree, binary search tree, heap, graph, tree and graph traversals, connected components, spanning trees, shortest paths, hashing, sorting, searching, design techniques (greedy, dynamic, divide and conquer, Algorithm design by induction), asymptotic analysis (best, worst, average cases) of time and space, upper and lower bounds, Basic concepts of complexity classes  P, NP, NP-hard, NP-complete. 
  Programming Methodology: Scope, binding, parameter passing, recursion, C programming  data types and declarations, assignment and control flow statements, 1-d and 2-d arrays, functions, pointers, concepts of object-oriented programming - classes, objects, inheritance, polymorphism, operator overloading. 
  Operating Systems (in the context of Unix): classical concepts (concurrency, synchronization, deadlock), processes, threads and interprocess communication, CPU scheduling, memory management, file systems, I/O systems, protection and security, shell programming. 
  Information Systems and Software Engineering: information gathering, requirement and feasibility analysis, data flow diagrams, process specifications, input/output design, process life cycle, planning and managing the project, design, coding, testing, implementation, maintenance. 
  Databases: E-R diagrams, relational model, database design, integrity constraints, normal forms, query languages (SQL), file structures (sequential, indexed), b-trees, transaction and concurrency control. 
  Data Communication and Networks: ISO/OSI stack, transmission media, data encoding, multiplexing, flow and error control, LAN technologies (Ethernet, token ring), network devices  switches, gateways, routers, ICMP, application layer protocols  SMTP, POP3, HTTP, DNS, FTP, Telnet, network security  basic concepts of public key and private key cryptography, digital signature, firewalls 
  Web technologies: Proxy, HTML, XML, basic concepts of cgi-bin programming.





  Similar Threads: GATE Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Paper 2011 with Solution GATE Electrical Engineering 2011 Question Papers With Solution GATE 2011 Cutoffs - Cutoff marks for GATE 2011 Gate IN 2011 paper with solutions| gate 2011 IN question paper pdf download Jobs 2011 DRDO Recruitment 2011 Written Exam Date Syllabus

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Mechanical Engineering*

*ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
  Linear Algebra: Matrix algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors. 
  Calculus: Functions of single variable, Limit, continuity and differentiability, Mean value theorems, Evaluation of definite and improper integrals, Partial derivatives, Total derivative, Maxima and minima, Gradient, Divergence and Curl, Vector identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals, Stokes, Gauss and Green’s theorems. 
  Differential equations: First order equations (linear and nonlinear), Higher order linear differential equations with constant coefficients, Cauchy’s and Euler’s equations, Initial and boundary value problems, Laplace transforms, Solutions of one dimensional heat and wave equations and Laplace equation. 
  Complex variables: Analytic functions, Cauchy’s integral theorem, Taylor and Laurent series. Probability and Statistics: Definitions of probability and sampling theorems, Conditional probability, Mean, median, mode and standard deviation, Random variables, Poisson, Normal and Binomial distributions. 
  Numerical Methods: Numerical solutions of linear and non-linear algebraic equations Integration by trapezoidal and Simpson’s rule, single and multi-step methods for differential equations. 
*APPLIED MECHANICS AND DESIGN* 
  Engineering Mechanics: Free body diagrams and equilibrium; trusses and frames; virtual work; kinematics and dynamics of particles and of rigid bodies in plane motion, including impulse and momentum (linear and angular) and energy formulations; impact. 
  Strength of Materials: Stress and strain, stress-strain relationship and elastic constants, Mohr’s circle for plane stress and plane strain, thin cylinders; shear force and bending moment diagrams; bending and shear stresses; deflection of beams; torsion of circular shafts; Euler’s theory of columns; strain energy methods; thermal stresses. 
  Theory of Machines: Displacement, velocity and acceleration analysis of plane mechanisms; dynamic analysis of slider-crank mechanism; gear trains; flywheels. 
  Vibrations: Free and forced vibration of single degree of freedom systems; effect of damping; vibration isolation; resonance, critical speeds of shafts. 
  Design: Design for static and dynamic loading; failure theories; fatigue strength and the S-N diagram; principles of the design of machine elements such as bolted, riveted and welded joints, shafts, spur gears, rolling and sliding contact bearings, brakes and clutches. 
*FLUID MECHANICS AND THERMAL SCIENCES* 
  Fluid Mechanics: Fluid properties; fluid statics, manometry, buoyancy; control-volume analysis of mass, momentum and energy; fluid acceleration; differential equations of continuity and momentum; Bernoulli’s equation; viscous flow of incompressible fluids; boundary layer; elementary turbulent flow; flow through pipes, head losses in pipes, bends etc. 
  Heat-Transfer: Modes of heat transfer; one dimensional heat conduction, resistance concept, electrical analogy, unsteady heat conduction, fins; dimensionless parameters in free and forced convective heat transfer, various correlations for heat transfer in flow over flat plates and through pipes; thermal boundary layer; effect of turbulence; radiative heat transfer, black and grey surfaces, shape factors, network analysis; heat exchanger performance, LMTD and NTU methods. 
  Thermodynamics: Zeroth, First and Second laws of thermodynamics; thermodynamic system and processes; Carnot cycle. irreversibility and availability; behaviour of ideal and real gases, properties of pure substances, calculation of work and heat in ideal processes; analysis of thermodynamic cycles related to energy conversion. 
  Applications: Power Engineering: Steam Tables, Rankine, Brayton cycles with regeneration and reheat. I.C. Engines: air-standard Otto, Diesel cycles. Refrigeration and air-conditioning: Vapour refrigeration cycle, heat pumps, gas refrigeration, Reverse Brayton cycle; moist air: psychrometric chart, basic psychrometric processes. Turbomachinery: Pelton-wheel, Francis and Kaplan turbines — impulse and reaction principles, velocity diagrams. 
*MANUFACTURING AND INDUSTRIAL ENGINEERING* 
  Engineering Materials: Structure and properties of engineering materials, heat treatment, stressstrain diagrams for engineering materials. 
  Metal Casting: Design of patterns, moulds and cores; solidification and cooling; riser and gating design, design considerations. 
  Forming: Plastic deformation and yield criteria; fundamentals of hot and cold working processes; load estimation for bulk (forging, rolling, extrusion, drawing) and sheet (shearing, deep drawing, bending) metal forming processes; principles of powder metallurgy. 
  Joining: Physics of welding, brazing and soldering; adhesive bonding; design considerations in welding. 
  Machining and Machine Tool Operations: Mechanics of machining, single and multi-point cutting tools, tool geometry and materials, tool life and wear; economics of machining; principles of non-traditional machining processes; principles of work holding, principles of design of jigs and fixtures 
  Metrology and Inspection: Limits, fits and tolerances; linear and angular measurements; comparators; gauge design; interferometry; form and finish measurement; alignment and testing methods; tolerance analysis in manufacturing and assembly. 
  Computer Integrated Manufacturing: Basic concepts of CAD/CAM and their integration tools. 
  Production Planning and Control: Forecasting models, aggregate production planning, scheduling, materials requirement planning. 
  Inventory Control: Deterministic and probabilistic models; safety stock inventory control systems. 
  Operations Research: Linear programming, simplex and duplex method, transportation, assignment, network flow models, simple queuing models, PERT and CPM.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Mechanical Engineering*

*ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
  Linear Algebra: Matrix algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors. 
  Calculus: Functions of single variable, Limit, continuity and differentiability, Mean value theorems, Evaluation of definite and improper integrals, Partial derivatives, Total derivative, Maxima and minima, Gradient, Divergence and Curl, Vector identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals, Stokes, Gauss and Greens theorems. 
  Differential equations: First order equations (linear and nonlinear), Higher order linear differential equations with constant coefficients, Cauchys and Eulers equations, Initial and boundary value problems, Laplace transforms, Solutions of one dimensional heat and wave equations and Laplace equation. 
  Complex variables: Analytic functions, Cauchys integral theorem, Taylor and Laurent series. Probability and Statistics: Definitions of probability and sampling theorems, Conditional probability, Mean, median, mode and standard deviation, Random variables, Poisson, Normal and Binomial distributions. 
  Numerical Methods: Numerical solutions of linear and non-linear algebraic equations Integration by trapezoidal and Simpsons rule, single and multi-step methods for differential equations. 
*APPLIED MECHANICS AND DESIGN* 
  Engineering Mechanics: Free body diagrams and equilibrium; trusses and frames; virtual work; kinematics and dynamics of particles and of rigid bodies in plane motion, including impulse and momentum (linear and angular) and energy formulations; impact. 
  Strength of Materials: Stress and strain, stress-strain relationship and elastic constants, Mohrs circle for plane stress and plane strain, thin cylinders; shear force and bending moment diagrams; bending and shear stresses; deflection of beams; torsion of circular shafts; Eulers theory of columns; strain energy methods; thermal stresses. 
  Theory of Machines: Displacement, velocity and acceleration analysis of plane mechanisms; dynamic analysis of slider-crank mechanism; gear trains; flywheels. 
  Vibrations: Free and forced vibration of single degree of freedom systems; effect of damping; vibration isolation; resonance, critical speeds of shafts. 
  Design: Design for static and dynamic loading; failure theories; fatigue strength and the S-N diagram; principles of the design of machine elements such as bolted, riveted and welded joints, shafts, spur gears, rolling and sliding contact bearings, brakes and clutches. 
*FLUID MECHANICS AND THERMAL SCIENCES* 
  Fluid Mechanics: Fluid properties; fluid statics, manometry, buoyancy; control-volume analysis of mass, momentum and energy; fluid acceleration; differential equations of continuity and momentum; Bernoullis equation; viscous flow of incompressible fluids; boundary layer; elementary turbulent flow; flow through pipes, head losses in pipes, bends etc. 
  Heat-Transfer: Modes of heat transfer; one dimensional heat conduction, resistance concept, electrical analogy, unsteady heat conduction, fins; dimensionless parameters in free and forced convective heat transfer, various correlations for heat transfer in flow over flat plates and through pipes; thermal boundary layer; effect of turbulence; radiative heat transfer, black and grey surfaces, shape factors, network analysis; heat exchanger performance, LMTD and NTU methods. 
  Thermodynamics: Zeroth, First and Second laws of thermodynamics; thermodynamic system and processes; Carnot cycle. irreversibility and availability; behaviour of ideal and real gases, properties of pure substances, calculation of work and heat in ideal processes; analysis of thermodynamic cycles related to energy conversion. 
  Applications: Power Engineering: Steam Tables, Rankine, Brayton cycles with regeneration and reheat. I.C. Engines: air-standard Otto, Diesel cycles. Refrigeration and air-conditioning: Vapour refrigeration cycle, heat pumps, gas refrigeration, Reverse Brayton cycle; moist air: psychrometric chart, basic psychrometric processes. Turbomachinery: Pelton-wheel, Francis and Kaplan turbines  impulse and reaction principles, velocity diagrams. 
*MANUFACTURING AND INDUSTRIAL ENGINEERING* 
  Engineering Materials: Structure and properties of engineering materials, heat treatment, stressstrain diagrams for engineering materials. 
  Metal Casting: Design of patterns, moulds and cores; solidification and cooling; riser and gating design, design considerations. 
  Forming: Plastic deformation and yield criteria; fundamentals of hot and cold working processes; load estimation for bulk (forging, rolling, extrusion, drawing) and sheet (shearing, deep drawing, bending) metal forming processes; principles of powder metallurgy. 
  Joining: Physics of welding, brazing and soldering; adhesive bonding; design considerations in welding. 
  Machining and Machine Tool Operations: Mechanics of machining, single and multi-point cutting tools, tool geometry and materials, tool life and wear; economics of machining; principles of non-traditional machining processes; principles of work holding, principles of design of jigs and fixtures 
  Metrology and Inspection: Limits, fits and tolerances; linear and angular measurements; comparators; gauge design; interferometry; form and finish measurement; alignment and testing methods; tolerance analysis in manufacturing and assembly. 
  Computer Integrated Manufacturing: Basic concepts of CAD/CAM and their integration tools. 
  Production Planning and Control: Forecasting models, aggregate production planning, scheduling, materials requirement planning. 
  Inventory Control: Deterministic and probabilistic models; safety stock inventory control systems. 
  Operations Research: Linear programming, simplex and duplex method, transportation, assignment, network flow models, simple queuing models, PERT and CPM.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Agricultural Engineering:*

*ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
 			 			Linear Algebra: Matrices and Determinants, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors. 			
 			 			Calculus: Limit, continuity  and differentiability; Partial Derivatives; Maxima and minima; Sequences  and series; Test for convergence; Fourier series. 			
 			 			Vector Calculus: Gradient; Divergence and Curl; Line; surface and volume integrals; Stokes, Gauss and Green's theorems. 			
 			 			Differential Equations: Linear  and non-linear first order ODEs; Higher order linear ODEs with constant  coefficients; Cauchy's and Euler's equations; Laplace transforms; PDEs -  Laplace, heat and wave equations. 			
 			 			Probability and Statistics:  Mean, median, mode and standard deviation; Random variables; Poisson,  normal and binomial distributions; Correlation and regression analysis. 			
 			             Numerical Methods: Solutions of linear and non-linear  algebraic equations; integration of trapezoidal and Simpson's rule;  single and multi-step methods for differential equations.             
*FARM MACHINERY AND POWER* 
 			 			Sources of power on the farm-human, animal, mechanical, electrical,  wind, solar and biomass; bio-fuels; design and selection of machine  elements - gears, pulleys, chains and sprockets and belts; overload  safety devices used in farm machinery; measurement of force, torque,  speed, displacement and acceleration on machine elements. 			
 			 			Soil tillage; forces acting on a tillage tool; hitch systems and  hitching of tillage implements; mechanics of animal traction; functional  requirements, principles of working, construction and operation of  manual, animal and power operated equipment for tillage, sowing,  planting, fertilizer application, inter-cultivation, spraying, mowing,  chaff cutting, harvesting, threshing and transport; testing of  agricultural machinery and equipment; calculation of performance  parameters -field capacity, efficiency, application rate and losses;  cost analysis of implements and tractors 			
 			 			Thermodynamic principles of I.C. engines; I.C. engine cycles; engine  components; fuels and combustion; lubricants and their properties; I.C.  engine systems - fuel, cooling, lubrication, ignition, electrical,  intake and exhaust; selection, operation, maintenance and repair of I.C.  engines; power efficiencies and measurement; calculation of power,  torque, fuel consumption, heat load and power losses. 			
 			             Tractors and power tillers - type, selection, maintenance  and repair; tractor clutches and brakes; power transmission systems -  gear trains, differential, final  drives and power take-off; mechanics of tractor chassis; traction  theory; three point hitches- free link and restrained link operations;  mechanical steering and hydraulic control systems used in tractors;  human engineering and safety in tractor design; tractor tests and  performance.             
*SOIL AND WATER CONSERVATION ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Ideal and real fluids, properties of fluids; hydrostatic pressure and  its measurement; hydrostatic forces on plane and curved surface;  continuity equation; Bernoulli's theorem; laminar and turbulent flow in  pipes, Darcy- Weisbach and Hazen-Williams equations, Moody's diagram;  flow through orifices and notches; flow in open channels. 			
 			 			Engineering properties of soils; fundamental definitions and  relationships; index properties of soils; permeability and seepage  analysis; shear strength, Mohr's circle of stress, active and passive  earth pressures; stability of slopes. 			
 			 			Hydrological cycle; meteorological parameters and their measurement,  analysis of precipitation data; abstraction from precipitation; runoff;  hydrograph analysis, unit hydrograph theory and application; stream flow  measurement; flood routing, hydrological reservoir and channel routing.  Measurement of distance and area; chain surveying, methods of  traversing; measurement of angles and bearings, plane table surveying;  types of levelling; contouring; instruments for surveying and levelling;  computation of earth work. 			
 			 			Mechanics of soil erosion, soil erosion types; wind and water  erosion; factors affecting erosion; soil loss estimation; biological and  engineering measures to control erosion; terraces and bunds; vegetative  waterways; gully control structures, drop, drop inlet and chute  spillways; earthen dams; water harvesting structures, farm ponds,  watershed management. 			
 			 			Soil-water-plant relationship, water requirement of crops;  consumptive use and evapotranspiration; irrigation scheduling;  irrigation efficiencies; design of irrigation channels; measurement of  soil moisture, irrigation water and infiltration; surface, sprinkler and  drip methods of irrigation; design and evaluation of irrigation  methods. 			
 			 			Drainage coefficient; planning, design and layout of surface and  sub-surface drainage systems; leaching requirement and salinity control;  irrigation and drainage water quality. 			
 			 			Groundwater occurrence confined and unconfined aquifers, evaluation  of aquifer properties; well hydraulics; groundwater recharge. 			
 			             Classification of pumps; pump characteristics; pump selection and installation.             
*AGRICULTURAL PROCESSING AND FOOD ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Steady state heat transfer in conduction, convection and radiation;  transient heat transfer in simple geometry; condensation and boiling  heat transfer; working principles of heat exchangers; diffusive and  convective mass transfer; simultaneous heat and mass transfer in  agricultural processing operations. 			
 			 			Material and energy balances in food processing systems; water  activity, sorption and desorption isotherms; centrifugal separation of  solids, liquids and gases; kinetics of microbial death - pasteurization  and sterilization of liquid foods; preservation of food by cooling and  freezing; refrigeration and cold storage basics and applications;  psychrometry - properties of air-vapour mixture; concentration and  drying of liquid foods - evaporators, tray, drum and spray dryers. 			
 			 			Mechanics and energy requirement in size reduction of granular  solids; particle size analysis for comminuted solids; size separation by  screening; fluidization of granular solids-pneumatic, bucket, screw and  belt conveying; cleaning and grading; Effectiveness of grain cleaners. 			
 			 			Hydrothermal treatment, drying and milling of cereals, pulses and  oilseeds; Processing of seeds, spices, fruits and vegetables; By-product  utilization from processing industries. 			
 			             Controlled and modified atmosphere storage; Perishable food storage, godowns, bins and grain silos.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Civil Engineering:*

 *ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
 			 			Linear Algebra: Matrix algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigenvectors. 			
 			 			Calculus: Functions of single variable,  Limit, continuity and differentiability, Mean value theorems, Evaluation  of definite and improper integrals, Partial derivatives, Total  derivative, Maxima and minima, Gradient, Divergence and Curl, Vector  identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals,  Stokes, Gauss and Green’s theorems. 			
 			 			Differential equations: First order equations  (linear and nonlinear), Higher order linear differential equations with  constant coefficients, Cauchy’s and Euler’s equations, Initial and  boundary value problems, Laplace transforms, Solutions of one  dimensional heat and wave equations and Laplace equation. 			
 			 			Complex variables: Analytic functions, Cauchy’s integral theorem, Taylor and Laurent series. Probability and Statistics:  Definitions of probability and sampling theorems, Conditional  probability, Mean, median, mode and standard deviation, Random  variables, Poisson, Normal and Binomial distributions. 			
 			             Numerical Methods: Numerical  solutions of linear and non-linear algebraic equations Integration by  trapezoidal and Simpson’s rule, single and multi-step methods for  differential equations.             
*STRUCTURAL ENGINEERING* 			 			 			Mechanics: Bending moment and shear force in  statically determinate beams. Simple stress and strain relationship:  Stress and strain in two dimensions, principal stresses, stress  transformation, Mohr’s circle. Simple bending theory, flexural and shear  stresses, unsymmetrical bending, shear centre. Thin walled pressure  vessels, uniform torsion, buckling of column, combined and direct  bending stresses. 			
 			 			Structural Analysis: Analysis of statically  determinate trusses, arches, beams, cables and frames, displacements in  statically determinate structures and analysis of statically  indeterminate structures by force/ energy methods, analysis by  displacement methods (slope deflection and moment distribution methods),  influence lines for determinate and indeterminate structures. Basic  concepts of matrix methods of structural analysis. 			
 			 			Concrete Structures: Concrete Technology-  properties of concrete, basics of mix design. Concrete design- basic  working stress and limit state design concepts, analysis of ultimate  load capacity and design of members subjected to flexure, shear,  compression and torsion by limit state methods. Basic elements of  prestressed concrete, analysis of beam sections at transfer and service  loads. 			
 			 			Steel Structures: Analysis and design of  tension and compression members, beams and beamcolumns, column bases.  Connections- simple and eccentric, beam–column connections, plate  girders and trusses. Plastic analysis of beams and frames. 			
*GEOTECHNICAL ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Soil Mechanics: Origin of soils, soil  classification, three - phase system, fundamental definitions,  relationship and interrelationships, permeability and seepage, effective  stress principle, consolidation, compaction, shear strength. 			
 			             Foundation Engineering: Sub-surface  investigations- scope, drilling bore holes, sampling, penetration tests,  plate load test. Earth pressure theories, effect of water table,  layered soils. Stability of slopes- infinite slopes, finite slopes.  Foundation types- foundation design requirements.  Shallow foundations- bearing capacity, effect of shape, water table and  other factors, stress distribution, settlement analysis in sands and  clays. Deep foundations – pile types, dynamic and static formulae, load  capacity of piles in sands and clays, negative skin friction.             
                          WATER RESOURCES ENGINEERING 			
 			 			Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics: Properties of  fluids, principle of conservation of mass, momentum, energy and  corresponding equations, potential flow, applications of momentum and  Bernoulli’s equation, laminar and turbulent flow, flow in pipes, pipe  networks. Concept of boundary layer and its growth. Uniform flow,  critical flow and gradually varied flow in channels, specific energy  concept, hydraulic jump. Forces on immersed bodies, flow measurements in  channels, tanks and pipes. Dimensional analysis and hydraulic modeling.  Kinematics of flow, velocity triangles and specific speed of pumps and  turbines. 			
 			             Hydrology: Hydrologic cycle,  rainfall, evaporation, infiltration, stage discharge relationships, unit  hydrographs, flood estimation, reservoir capacity, reservoir and  channel routing. Well hydraulics. Irrigation: Duty, delta, estimation of  evapo-transpiration. Crop water requirements. Design of: lined and  unlined canals, waterways, head works, gravity dams and spillways.  Design of weirs on permeable foundation. Types of irrigation system,  irrigation methods. Water logging and drainage, sodic soils.             
*ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Water requirements: Quality standards, basic unit processes and operations for water treatment. Drinking water standards, water requirements,  basic unit operations and unit processes for surface water treatment,  distribution of water. Sewage and sewerage treatment, quantity and  characteristics of wastewater. Primary, secondary and tertiary treatment  of wastewater, sludge disposal, effluent discharge standards. Domestic  wastewater treatment, quantity of characteristics of domestic  wastewater, primary and secondary treatment Unit operations and unit  processes of domestic wastewater, sludge disposal. 			
 			 			Air Pollution: Types of pollutants, their sources and impacts, air pollution meteorology, air pollution control, air quality standards and limits. 			
 			 			Municipal Solid Wastes: Characteristics,  generation, collection and transportation of solid wastes, engineered  systems for solid waste management (reuse/ recycle, energy recovery,  treatment and disposal). 			
 			 			Noise Pollution: Impacts of noise,  permissible limits of noise pollution, measurement of noise and control  of noise pollution. 			
*TRANSPORTATION ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Highway Planning: Geometric design of  highways, testing and specifications of paving materials, design of  flexible and rigid pavements. 			
 			 			Traffic Engineering: Traffic characteristics,  theory of traffic flow, intersection design, traffic signs and signal  design, highway capacity. 			
*SURVEYING* 
 			             Importance of surveying, principles  and classifications, mapping concepts, coordinate system, map  projections, measurements of distance and directions, leveling,  theodolite traversing, plane table surveying, errors and adjustments,  curves.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Computer Science Engineering

* *ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
                          Mathematical Logic: Propositional Logic; First Order Logic.             
                          Probability: Conditional Probability; Mean, Median, Mode and Standard  Deviation; Random Variables; Distributions; uniform, normal,  exponential, Poisson, Binomial.             
                          Set Theory & Algebra: Sets; Relations; Functions; Groups; Partial Orders; Lattice; Boolean Algebra.             
                          Combinatorics: Permutations; Combinations; Counting; Summation; generating functions; recurrence relations; asymptotics.             
                          Graph Theory: Connectivity; spanning trees; Cut vertices & edges; covering; matching; independent sets; Colouring; Planarity; Isomorphism.             
                          Linear Algebra: Algebra of matrices, determinants, systems of linear equations, Eigen values and Eigen vectors.             
                          Numerical Methods: LU decomposition for systems of linear equations;  numerical solutions of non-linear algebraic equations by Secant,  Bisection and Newton-Raphson Methods; Numerical integration by  trapezoidal and Simpsons rules.             
                          Calculus: Limit, Continuity & differentiability, Mean value  Theorems, Theorems of integral calculus, evaluation of definite &  improper integrals, Partial derivatives, Total derivatives, maxima &  minima.             
*COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING* 
                          Theory of Computation: Regular languages and finite automata, Context  free languages and Push-down automata, Recursively enumerable sets and  Turing machines, Undecidability; NPcompleteness.             
                          Digital Logic: Logic functions, Minimization, Design and synthesis of  combinational and sequential circuits; Number representation and  computer arithmetic (fixed and floating point).             
                          Computer Organization and Architecture: Machine instructions and  addressing modes, ALU and data-path, CPU control design, Memory  interface, I/O interface (Interrupt and DMA mode), Instruction  pipelining, Cache and main memory, Secondary storage.             
                          Programming and Data Structures: Programming in C; Functions,  Recursion, Parameter passing, Scope, Binding; Abstract data types,  Arrays, Stacks, Queues, Linked Lists, Trees, Binary search trees, Binary  heaps.             
                          Algorithms: Analysis, Asymptotic notation, Notions of space and time  complexity, Worst and average case analysis; Design: Greedy approach,  Dynamic programming, Divide-and-conquer; Tree and graph traversals,  Connected components, Spanning trees, Shortest paths; Hashing,             Sorting, Searching.             
                          Compiler Design:  Lexical analysis, Parsing, Syntax directed translation, Runtime  environments, Intermediate and target code generation, Basics of code  optimization.             
                          Operating System: Processes,  Threads, Inter-process communication, Concurrency, Synchronization,  Deadlock, CPU scheduling, Memory management and virtual memory, File  systems, I/O systems, Protection and security.             
                          Databases: ER-model, Relational model (relational algebra, tuple calculus), Database design  (integrity constraints, normal forms), Query languages (SQL), File  structures (sequential files, indexing, B and B+ trees), Transactions  and concurrency control.             
                          Computer Networks: ISO/OSI stack, LAN technologies  (Ethernet, Token ring), Flow and error control techniques, Routing  algorithms, Congestion control, TCP/UDP and sockets, IP(v4), Application  layer protocols (icmp, dns, smtp, pop, ftp, http); Basic concepts of  hubs, switches, gateways, and routers.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Electronics and Communication Engineering

* *ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
 			 			Linear Algebra: Matrix Algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors. 			
 			 			Calculus: Mean value theorems, Theorems of integral calculus, Evaluation of definite and improper integrals, Partial Derivatives, Maxima and minima, Multiple integrals, Fourier series. Vector identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals, Stokes, Gauss and Green’s theorems. 			
 			 			Differential equations: First order equation (linear and nonlinear),  Higher order linear differential equations with constant coefficients,  Method of variation of parameters, Cauchy’s and Euler’s equations,  Initial and boundary value problems, Partial Differential Equations and  variable separable method. 			
 			 			Complex variables: Analytic functions, Cauchy’s integral theorem and  integral formula, Taylor’s and Laurent’ series, Residue theorem,  solution integrals. 			
 			 			Probability and Statistics:  Sampling theorems, Conditional probability, Mean, median, mode and  standard deviation, Random variables, Discrete and continuous  distributions, Poisson, Normal and Binomial distribution, Correlation  and regression analysis. 			
 			 			Numerical Methods: Solutions of non-linear algebraic equations, single and multi-step methods for differential equations. 			
 			 			Transform Theory: Fourier transform, Laplace transform, Z-transform. 			
*ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Networks: Network graphs: matrices associated with graphs; incidence,  fundamental cut set and fundamental circuit matrices. Solution methods:  nodal and mesh analysis. Network theorems: superposition, Thevenin and  Norton’s maximum power transfer, Wye-Delta transformation. Steady state  sinusoidal analysis using phasors. Linear constant coefficient  differential equations; time domain analysis of simple RLC circuits,  Solution of network equations using Laplace transform: frequency domain  analysis of RLC circuits. 2-port network parameters: driving point and  transfer functions. State equations for networks. 			
 			 			Electronic Devices: Energy bands in silicon, intrinsic and extrinsic  silicon. Carrier transport in silicon: diffusion current, drift current,  mobility, and resistivity. Generation and recombination of carriers.  p-n junction diode, Zener diode, tunnel diode, BJT, JFET, MOS capacitor,  MOSFET, LED, p-I-n and avalanche photo diode, Basics of LASERs. Device  technology: integrated circuits fabrication process, oxidation,  diffusion, ion implantation, photolithography, n-tub, p-tub and twintub  CMOS process. 			
 			 			Analog Circuits: Small Signal Equivalent circuits of diodes, BJTs,  MOSFETs and analog CMOS. Simple diode circuits, clipping, clamping,  rectifier. Biasing and bias stability of transistor and FET amplifiers.  Amplifiers: single-and multi-stage, differential and operational,  feedback, and power. Frequency response of amplifiers. Simple op-amp  circuits. Filters. Sinusoidal oscillators; criterion for oscillation;  single-transistor and op-amp configurations. Function generators and  waveshaping circuits, 555 Timers. Power supplies. 			
 			 			Digital circuits: Boolean algebra, minimization of Boolean functions;  logic gates; digital IC families (DTL, TTL, ECL, MOS, CMOS).  Combinatorial circuits: arithmetic circuits, code converters,  multiplexers, decoders, PROMs and PLAs. Sequential circuits: latches and  flip-flops, counters and shift-registers. Sample and hold circuits,  ADCs, DACs. Semiconductor memories. Microprocessor(8085): architecture,  programming, memory and I/O interfacing. 			
 			 			Signals and Systems: Definitions and properties of Laplace transform, continuous-time and discrete-time Fourier series, continuous-time and discrete-time Fourier Transform, DFT and FFT, z-transform.  Sampling theorem. Linear Time-Invariant (LTI) Systems: definitions and  properties; causality, stability, impulse response, convolution, poles  and zeros, parallel and cascade structure, frequency response, group  delay, phase delay. Signal transmission through LTI systems. 			
 			 			Control Systems: Basic control system components; block diagrammatic  description, reduction of block diagrams. Open loop and closed loop  (feedback) systems and stability analysis of these systems. Signal flow  graphs and their use in determining transfer functions of systems;  transient and steady state analysis of LTI control systems and frequency  response. Tools and techniques for LTI control system analysis: root  loci, Routh-Hurwitz criterion, Bode and Nyquist plots. Control system  compensators: elements of lead and lag compensation, elements of  Proportional-Integral- Derivative (PID) control. State variable  representation and solution of state equation of LTI control systems. 			
 			 			Communications: Random signals and noise: probability, random  variables, probability density function, autocorrelation, power spectral  density. Analog communication systems: amplitude and angle modulation  and demodulation systems, spectral analysis of these operations,  superheterodyne receivers; elements of hardware, realizations of analog  communication systems; signal-to-noise ratio (SNR) calculations for  amplitude modulation (AM) and frequency modulation (FM) for low noise  conditions. Fundamentals of information theory and channel capacity  theorem. Digital communication systems: pulse code modulation (PCM),  differential pulse code modulation (DPCM), digital modulation schemes:  amplitude, phase and frequency shift keying schemes (ASK, PSK, FSK),  matched filter receivers, bandwidth consideration and probability of  error calculations for these schemes. Basics of TDMA, FDMA and CDMA and  GSM. 			
 			             Electromagnetics: Elements of vector calculus: divergence  and curl; Gauss’ and Stokes’ theorems, Maxwell’s equations: differential  and integral forms. Wave equation, Poynting vector. Plane waves:  propagation through various media; reflection and refraction; phase and  group velocity; skin depth. Transmission lines: characteristic  impedance; impedance transformation; Smith chart; impedance matching; S  parameters, pulse excitation. Waveguides: modes in rectangular  waveguides; boundary conditions; cut-off frequencies; dispersion  relations. Basics of propagation in dielectric waveguide and optical  fibers. Basics of Antennas: Dipole antennas; radiation pattern; antenna  gain.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Instrumentation Engineering:

* *ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
 			 			Linear Algebra: Matrix Algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors. 			
 			 			Calculus: Mean value theorems, Theorems of integral calculus,  Evaluation of definite and improper integrals, Partial Derivatives,  Maxima and minima, Multiple integrals, Fourier series. Vector  identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals,  Stokes, Gauss and Green’s theorems. 			
 			 			Differential equations: First order equation (linear and nonlinear), Higher order linear differential equations  with constant coefficients, Method of variation of parameters, Cauchy’s  and Euler’s equations, Initial and boundary value problems, Partial Differential Equations and variable separable method. 			
 			 			Complex variables: Analytic  functions, Cauchy’s integral theorem and integral formula, Taylor’s and  Laurent’ series, Residue theorem, solution integrals. 			
 			 			Probability and Statistics: Sampling theorems, Conditional  probability, Mean, median, mode and standard deviation, Random  variables, Discrete and continuous distributions, Poisson, Normal and  Binomial distribution, Correlation and regression analysis. 			
 			 			Numerical Methods: Solutions of non-linear algebraic equations, single and multi-step methods for differential equations. 			
 			 			Transform Theory: Fourier transform, Laplace transform, Z-transform. 			
*INSTRUMENTATION ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Basics of Circuits and Measurement Systems: Kirchoff’s laws, mesh and  nodal Analysis. Circuit theorems. One-port and two-port Network  Functions. Static and dynamic characteristics of Measurement Systems.  Error and uncertainty analysis. Statistical analysis of data and curve  fitting. 			
 			 			Transducers, Mechanical Measurement and Industrial Instrumentation:  Resistive, Capacitive, Inductive and piezoelectric transducers and their  signal conditioning. Measurement of displacement, velocity and  acceleration (translational and rotational), force, torque, vibration  and shock. Measurement of pressure, flow, temperature and liquid level.  Measurement of pH, conductivity, viscosity and humidity. 			
 			 			Analog Electronics: Characteristics of diode, BJT, JFET and MOSFET.  Diode circuits. Transistors at low and high frequencies, Amplifiers,  single and multi-stage. Feedback amplifiers. Operational amplifiers,  characteristics and circuit configurations. Instrumentation amplifier.  Precision rectifier. V-to-I and I-to-V converter. Op-Amp based active  filters. Oscillators and signal generators. 			
 			 			Digital Electronics:  Combinational logic circuits, minimization of Boolean functions. IC  families, TTL, MOS and CMOS. Arithmetic circuits. Comparators, Schmitt  trigger, timers and mono-stable multi-vibrator. Sequential circuits,  flip-flops, counters, shift registers. Multiplexer, S/H circuit.  Analog-to-Digital and Digital-to-Analog converters. Basics of number  system. Microprocessor applications, memory and input-output  interfacing. Microcontrollers. 			
 			 			Signals, Systems and Communications: Periodic and aperiodic signals.  Impulse response, transfer function and frequency response of first- and  second order systems. Convolution, correlation and characteristics of  linear time invariant systems. Discrete time system, impulse and  frequency response. Pulse transfer function. IIR and FIR filters.  Amplitude and frequency modulation and demodulation. Sampling theorem,  pulse code modulation. Frequency and time division multiplexing.  Amplitude shift keying, frequency shift keying and pulse shift keying  for digital modulation. 			
 			 			Electrical and Electronic Measurements: Bridges and potentiometers,  measurement of R,L and C. Measurements of voltage, current, power, power  factor and energy. A.C & D.C current probes. Extension of  instrument ranges. Q-meter and waveform analyzer. Digital voltmeter and  multi-meter. Time, phase and frequency measurements. Cathode ray  oscilloscope. Serial and parallel communication. Shielding and  grounding. 			
 			 			Control Systems and Process Control: Feedback principles. Signal flow  graphs. Transient Response, steady-state-errors. Routh and Nyquist  criteria. Bode plot, root loci. Time delay systems. Phase and gain  margin. State space representation of systems. Mechanical, hydraulic and  pneumatic system components. Synchro pair, servo and step motors.  On-off, cascade, P, PI, P-I-D, feed forward and derivative controller,  Fuzzy controllers. 			
 			             Analytical, Optical and Biomedical Instrumentation: Mass  spectrometry. UV, visible and IR spectrometry. X-ray and nuclear  radiation measurements. Optical sources and detectors, LED, laser,  Photo-diode, photo-resistor and their characteristics. Interferometers,  applications in metrology. Basics of fiber optics. Biomedical  instruments, EEG, ECG and EMG. Clinical measurements. Ultrasonic  transducers and Ultrasonography. Principles of Computer Assisted  Tomography.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Textile Engineering and Fibre Science
*
*
*
*ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
 			 			Linear Algebra: Matrices and Determinants, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors. 			
 			 			Calculus: Limit, continuity and  differentiability; Partial Derivatives; Maxima and minima; Sequences and  series; Test for convergence; Fourier series. 			
 			 			Vector Calculus: Gradient; Divergence and Curl; Line; surface and volume integrals; Stokes, Gauss and Green’s theorems. 			
 			 			Diferential Equations: Linear and non-linear  first order ODEs; Higher order linear ODEs with constant coefficients;  Cauchy’s and Euler’s equations; Laplace transforms; PDEs – Laplace, heat  and wave equations. 			
 			 			Probability and Statistics:  Mean, median, mode and standard deviation; Random variables; Poisson,  normal and binomial distributions; Correlation and regression analysis. 			
 			 			Numerical Methods: Solutions of linear and  non-linear algebraic equations; integration of trapezoidal and Simpson’s  rule; single and multi-step methods for differential equations. 			
*TEXTILE ENGINEERING AND FIBRE SCIENCE* 
 			 			Textile Fibres: Classification of textile  fibres; Essential requirements of fibre forming polymers; Gross and fine  structure of natural fibres like cotton, wool and silk. Introduction to  important bast fibres;  properties and uses of natural and man-made fibres; physical and  chemical methods of fibre and blend identification and blend analysis. 			
 			 			Molecular architecture, amorphous and  crystalline phases, glass transition, plasticization, crystallization,  melting, factors affecting Tg and Tm; Process of viscose and acetate  preparation. Polymerization of nylon-6, nylon-66, poly (ethylene  terephthalate), polyacrylonitrile and polypropylene; Melt Spinning  processes, characteristic features of PET, polyamide and polypropylene  spinning; wet and dry spinning of viscose and acrylic fibres; post  spinning operations such as drawing, heat setting, tow-to-top conversion  and different texturing methods. 			
 			 			Methods of investigating fibre structure e.g., Density, X-ray diffraction, birefringence, optical and electron microscopy,  I.R. absorption, thermal methods (DSC, DMA/TMA, TGA); structure and  morphology of man-made fibres, mechanical properties of fibres, moisture  sorption in fibres; fibre structure and property correlation. 			
 			 			Yarn manufacture and yarn structure &  properties: Principles of opening, cleaning and mixing/blending of  fibrous materials, working principle of modern opening and cleaning  equipments; the technology of carding, carding of cotton and synthetic  fibres; Drafting operation, roller and apron drafting principle, causes  of mass irregularity introduced by drafting; roller arrangements in  drafting systems; principles of cotton combing, combing cycle, mechanism  and function, combing efficiency, lap preparation; recent developments  in comber; Roving production, mechanism of bobbin building, roving  twist; Principle of ring spinning, forces acting on yarn and traveler;  ring & traveler designs; mechanism of cop formation, causes of end  breakages; working principle of ring doubler and two for one twister,  single and folded yarn twist, properties of double yarns, production of  core spun yarn, compact spinning, principle of non conventional methods  of yarn production such as rotor spinning, air jet spinning, wrap  spinning, twist less spinning and friction spinning. 			
 			 			Yarn contraction, yarn diameter, specific  volume & packing coefficient; twist strength relationship in spun  yarns; fibre configuration and orientation in yarn; cause of fibre  migration and its estimation, irregularity index, properties of ring,  rotor and air-jet yarns. 			
 			 			Fabric manufacture and Fabric Structure:  Principles of cheese and cone winding processes and machines; random and  precision winding; package faults and their remedies; yarn clearers and  tensioners; different systems of yarn splicing; features of modern cone  winding machines; different types of warping creels; features of modern  beam and sectional warping machines; different sizing systems, sizing  of spun and filament yarns, modern sizing machines; principles of pirn  winding processes and machines; primary and secondary motions of loom,  effect of their settings and timings on fabric formation, fabric  appearance and weaving performance; dobby and jacquard shedding;  mechanics of weft insertion with shuttle; warp and weft stop motions,  warp protection, weft replenishment; functional principles of weft  insertion systems of shuttle-less weaving machines, principles of  multiphase and circular looms. 			
 			 			Principles of weft and warp knitting; basic  weft and warp knitted structures. Classification, production and areas  of application of nonwoven fabrics. Basic woven fabric constructions and  their derivatives; crepe, cord, terry, gauze, leno and double cloth  constructions. Peirce’s equations for fabric geometry; elastica model of  plain woven fabrics; thickness, cover and maximum sett of woven  fabrics. 			
 			 			Textile Testing: Sampling techniques, sample  size and sampling errors. Measurement of fibre length, fineness, crimp,  strength and reflectance; measurement of cotton fibre maturity and trash  content; HVI and AFIS for fibre testing. Measurement of yarn count,  twist and hairiness; tensile testing of fibres, yarns and fabrics;  evenness testing of slivers, rovings and yarns; testing equipment for  measurement test methods of  fabric properties like thickness, compressibility, air permeability,  drape, crease recovery, tear strength, bursting strength and abrasion  resistance. FAST and Kawabata instruments and systems for objective  fabric evaluation. Statistical data analysis of experimental results.  Correlation analysis, significance tests and analysis of variance;  frequency distributions and control charts. 			
 			 			Preparatory Processes: Chemistry and practice  of preparatory processes for cotton, wool and silk. Mercerization of  cotton. Preparatory processes for nylon, polyester and acrylic and  polyester/cotton blends. 			
 			 			Dyeing: Classification of dyes. Dyeing of  cotton, wool, silk, polyester, nylon and acrylic with appropriate dye  classes. Dyeing polyester/cotton and polyester/wool blends. Batchwise  and continuous dyeing machines. Dyeing of cotton knitted fabrics and  machines used. Dye fibre interaction. Introduction to thermodynamics and  kinetics of dyeing. Methods for determination of wash, light and  rubbing fastness. Evaluation of fastness properties with the help of  grey scale. 			
 			 			Printing: Styles of printing. Printing  thickeners including synthetic thickeners. Printing auxiliaries.  Printing of cotton with reactive dyes. Printing of wool, silk, nylon  with acid and metal complex dyes. Printing of polyester with disperse  dyes. Methods of dye fixation after printing. Resist and discharge  printing of cotton, silk and polyester. Printing of polyester/cotton  blends with disperse/reactive combination. Transfer printing of  polyester. Developments in inkjet printing. 			
 			 			Finishing: Mechanical finishing of cotton.  Stiff. Soft, wrinkle resistant, water repellent, flame retardant and  enzyme (bio-polishing) finishing of cotton. Milling, decatizing and  shrink resistant finishing of wool. Antistat finishing of synthetic  fibre fabrics. Heat setting of polyester. 			
 			 			Energy Conservation: Minimum application techniques. 			
 			             Pollution: Environment pollution during chemical processing of textiles. Treatment of textile effluents.

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Electrical Engineering*:

*ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS* 
 			 			Linear Algebra: Matrix Algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors.             
 			 			Calculus: Mean value theorems, Theorems of integral calculus,  Evaluation of definite and improper integrals, Partial Derivatives,  Maxima and minima, Multiple integrals, Fourier series. Vector  identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals,  Stokes, Gauss and Green’s theorems.             
 			 			Differential equations: First order equation (linear and nonlinear),  Higher order linear differential equations with constant coefficients,  Method of variation of parameters, Cauchy’s and Euler’s equations,  Initial and boundary value problems, Partial Differential Equations and  variable separable method.             
 			 			Complex variables: Analytic functions, Cauchy’s integral theorem and  integral formula, Taylor’s and Laurent’ series, Residue theorem,  solution integrals.             
 			 			Probability and Statistics:  Sampling theorems, Conditional probability, Mean, median, mode and  standard deviation, Random variables, Discrete and continuous  distributions, Poisson, Normal and Binomial distribution, Correlation  and regression analysis.             
 			 			Numerical Methods: Solutions of non-linear algebraic equations, single and multi-step methods for differential equations.             
 			 			Transform Theory: Fourier transform, Laplace transform, Z-transform.             
*ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING* 
 			 			Electric Circuits and Fields: Network graph, KCL, KVL, node and mesh  analysis, transient response of dc and ac networks; sinusoidal  steady-state analysis, resonance, basic filter concepts; ideal current  and voltage sources, Thevenin’s, Norton’s and Superposition and Maximum  Power Transfer theorems, two-port networks, three phase circuits; Gauss  Theorem, electric field and potential due to point, line, plane and  spherical charge distributions; Ampere’s and Biot-Savart’s laws;  inductance; dielectrics; capacitance.             
 			 			Signals and Systems:  Representation of continuous and discrete-time signals; shifting and  scaling operations; linear, time-invariant and causal systems; Fourier  series representation of continuous periodic signals; sampling theorem;  Fourier, Laplace and Z transforms.             
 			 			Electrical Machines: Single  phase transformer - equivalent circuit, phasor diagram, tests,  regulation and efficiency; three phase transformers - connections,  parallel operation; autotransformer; energy conversion principles; DC  machines - types, windings, generator characteristics, armature reaction  and commutation, starting and speed control of motors; three phase  induction motors - principles, types, performance characteristics,  starting and speed control; single phase induction motors; synchronous  machines - performance, regulation and parallel operation of generators,  motor starting, characteristics and applications; servo and stepper  motors.             
 			 			Power Systems: Basic power generation concepts; transmission line  models and performance; cable performance, insulation; corona and radio  interference; distribution systems; per-unit quantities; bus impedance  and admittance matrices; load flow; voltage control; power factor  correction; economic operation; symmetrical components; fault analysis;  principles of overcurrent, differential and distance protection; solid  state relays and digital protection; circuit breakers; system stability  concepts, swing curves and equal area criterion; HVDC transmission and  FACTS concepts.             
 			 			Control Systems: Principles of feedback; transfer function; block  diagrams; steady-state errors; Routh and Niquist techniques; Bode plots;  root loci; lag, lead and lead-lag compensation; state space model;  state transition matrix, controllability and observability.             
 			 			Electrical and Electronic Measurements: Bridges and potentiometers;  PMMC, moving iron, dynamometer and induction type instruments;  measurement of voltage, current, power, energy and power factor;  instrument transformers; digital voltmeters and multimeters; phase, time  and frequency measurement; Q-meters; oscilloscopes; potentiometric  recorders; error analysis.             
 			 			Analog and Digital Electronics: Characteristics of diodes, BJT, FET;  amplifiers - biasing, equivalent circuit and frequency response;  oscillators and feedback amplifiers; operational amplifiers -  characteristics and applications; simple active filters; VCOs and  timers; combinational and sequential logic circuits; multiplexer;  Schmitt trigger; multi-vibrators; sample and hold circuits; A/D and D/A  converters; 8-bit microprocessor basics, architecture, programming and  interfacing.             
 			             Power Electronics and Drives: Semiconductor power diodes,  transistors, thyristors, triacs, GTOs, MOSFETs and IGBTs - static  characteristics and principles of operation; triggering circuits; phase  control rectifiers; bridge converters - fully controlled and half  controlled; principles of choppers and inverters; basis concepts of  adjustable speed dc and ac drives.

----------


## aaron

Thanks for giving *Gate-2011 Syllabus*

----------


## karya

thanks guys..

----------


## goswami kumar

this is really very helpfull.
thank you  :): 
..:ghz_01::drag_05

----------


## vishnubkm

thanks guys..it is very useful...

----------


## neeraj kumar

> thanks guys..it is very useful...


 thanks a lot of u f.or my studt

----------


## hemant4731

can anyone help me with applied electronics and instrumentation GATE syllabus

----------


## Prateek09

thank you for it...

----------


## nimzcivil

hello......can u send me gate previous civil engineering  question papers .....? including answers if possible....

----------


## babin770

where is metallurgical enginnering syllabus?

----------


## rakesh2603435

is there any GATE book available for Food Technology,, i hav the syllabus. but cud not find the Book.,. pls help..

----------


## shifali

thanks alot for dis....
it will help a lot for me.......

----------


## reachkinnu

Please send GATE syllabus of INSTRUMENTATION ENGINEERING STUDY MATERIAL . Humbily requesting u. If u charge money also....iam ready to pay....................please...............please its urgent

----------


## abhisunny0002

sir, is this the full GATE syllabus for mechanical engineering?????

----------


## shahkashyapp

Thanks for the whole syllabus of gate thanks

----------


## ishu narang

thanx a lot...... :D:    how can i get gate previous paper for civil engineering

----------


## ganesh kumar 1992

thnx....it has helped a lot

----------


## siddalinga swamy k s

*thank you,,,,,,,,,does the sylabus change every year??*

----------


## kamalikac

No the syllabus remains same.If you want know the syllabus for all branches of engineering then visit this site http://thegateacademy.com/gate/syllabus/ .Here you will gate all relevant data regarding engineering

----------


## ammusonu

really very useful.. thnx a lot  :):

----------


## jitu17

thanks a lot for dis....

----------


## shishir rao

plz dnl book
.................

----------


## nagasurya

hello sir................i want to  know about metallurgical and material science brance regarding gate exam...........plz

----------


## nagasurya

i too want metallurgical engineering syllabus..........if u have any updates post it......

----------

